# Selling Honey and Wax Crafts



## frustrateddrone (Jan 31, 2015)

Depends on your county tax laws, State laws and of coarse you need a business license/tax license. Many states have different requirements for selling "HONEY". Wax products I would think isn't classified as a food product, so nothing really to govern that other then a commodity tax rate for sales. 
IRS of coarse for reporting income " see your local book keeper and set up an appointment. "


----------



## jHoney (Sep 22, 2017)

We are in Arizona. So, to sell to the public, no matter how little, we need a business license/tax license? Where would I find my county tax laws and Arizona requirements for selling honey? I started with some google searches regarding what we would need to sell honey legally in Arizona before finding this forum and could not find anything. I was likely not using the correct search terms. Thank you so much for your answer!


----------

